# Watertight & US Legal Mailboxes



## magilla (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been looking to start building some mailboxes but I haven't had much luck in finding any plans that don't include the basic metal shell inside. I'd like to make some out of only wood and yet have it be watertight. 
Also, not sure if there are any laws regarding dimensions, restrictions. My local post office wasn't much help. Any help from you great guys would be awesome.
Thanks!

http://hollandwoodshop.blogspot.com/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't think there is "legal" or "approved" size and dimensions for mailboxes. The post office will suggest placement though, according to the type of carrier on your route. Evidence of custom "mailboxes"...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wild mailboxes&FORM=BILH









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*search: US postal regulations, mailbox*

There are regulations regarding the height, 42 " from the ground if I recall. I designed and built this mailbox array for our subdivision years ago, with a little help from my friends, one of whom was a Postmaster. 

https://www.usps.com/manage/know-mailbox-guidelines.htm


http://medfordmailboxshop.com/merchant/pages/guide/mailbox-sizes.htm

http://www.ehow.com/about_5434252_mailbox-height-regulations.html


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

magilla said:


> I've been looking to start building some mailboxes but I haven't had much luck in finding any plans that don't include the basic metal shell inside. I'd like to make some out of only wood and yet have it be watertight.
> Also, not sure if there are any laws regarding dimensions, restrictions. My local post office wasn't much help. Any help from you great guys would be awesome.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://hollandwoodshop.blogspot.com/


Yikes - The govt usually has a pot full of regulations for almost everything and mail boxes are no exception. Not only for placement but also for size, material and construction. This might be a place to start:
http://voices.yahoo.com/does-mailbox-meet-usps-regulations-646684.html

As far as waterproofing, I think canoe joints with a good, waterproof glue like Tightbond III would handle that part for you. 
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you building a curb side mailbox or one that is attached to the house? I believe they only have regulations on the curb side mailboxes to make sure it's set up correctly for the mail carrier to deliver mail without getting out of the truck. I am also putting together plans for a mailbox but mine attaches to the house, so I think as long as it is able to hold mail and not injure the mail carrier you can do what you want...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Technically the mail box has to be certified by the postal department. Normally what people do for custom mail boxes is take a certified mail box and attach a custom cover over the top. Some mail carriers will deliver to anything though. A neighbor of mine has a hollow log nailed to a stick for a mail box with no door on it and he receives mail. I'm sure a lot of days wet mail.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

To throw my hat in... my dad, after months of people smashing his mailbox, decided to build his own out of steel pipe and steel treadplate. He asked the mailcarrier who told him "As long as it's where I can reach it and get into it, it really doesnt matter."

As far as water tight, there really arent too many made that ARE water tight, per se, but made so its hard for water to get in and easy to get out. 

Just my $.02

Bobby


----------



## Girius (Oct 15, 2012)

I just made a post box for my brother. There are pics in my profile. Not sure how to import them into this thread. I'm in Australia, so I'm sure that the "standards" are different here. 
But rain is rain, so boxes here need to be as waterproof as is the US. 
My box was constructed with American Cedar using a deep Carbitool tongue and groove bit to joint lengths and ply splines to join the parts. All lengths and parts were glued with Titebond III. 
So far so good.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Masterofnone said:


> To throw my hat in... my dad, after months of people smashing his mailbox, decided to build his own out of steel pipe and steel treadplate. He asked the mailcarrier who told him "As long as it's where I can reach it and get into it, it really doesnt matter."
> 
> As far as water tight, there really arent too many made that ARE water tight, per se, but made so its hard for water to get in and easy to get out.
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. Mainly its about not having some radical height or difficulty in accessing the box for the carrier. There are a lot of regulations, but in the end its the carrier who has to be thought about.

The U.S. postal service don't send people around with tape measures etc, checking on legality of mail-boxes. If a problem arises, it originated from a mail-carrier complaint more than likely.

I doubt the carrier would even report it. Likely they would leave a note asking for modification.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Woo hoo, first multi quote. Only posted about 2000 posts and finally worked it out. Thank goodness I pick up timber techniques quicker lol



Steve Neul said:


> Some mail carriers will deliver to anything though. A neighbor of mine has a hollow log nailed to a stick for a mail box with no door on it and he receives mail. I'm sure a lot of days wet mail.


I worked for Australia Post for a while. We deliver to an ice cream container, bucket with a lid and hole, under a brick. Ok we do (in my day) say the box should be of certain minimum specifications and opening size. Box should be long enough to take a business envelope and opening big enough so that it does not have to be folded. 



Masterofnone said:


> To throw my hat in... my dad, after months of people smashing his mailbox, decided to build his own out of steel pipe and steel treadplate. He asked the mailcarrier who told him "As long as it's where I can reach it and get into it, it really doesnt matter."
> 
> As far as water tight, there really arent too many made that ARE water tight, per se, but made so its hard for water to get in and easy to get out.
> 
> ...


I did read of a similar box in a thread last year where someone went and hit or with a base ball bat from the back of car, hurt themselves and sued. 

I have a mailbox made from an old clothes dryer. Kept the door and reduced the box to minimum size to suit the door.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what about a Microwave, Dave?*



DaveTTC said:


> I have a mailbox made from an old clothes dryer. Kept the door and reduced the box to minimum size to suit the door.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


The micro would be about the legal size, has a light when the door was opened and could be used to dry out the mail which is always wet when it rains. You can leave cookies or sandwiches for the carrier to warm up also. Just run the power underground in case of a smack by a baseball bat or if a car drives down and off the wrong side, which ever side that is down there...

Question,
How do you get a square package through the round hole in the dryer? You carry a "real" knife like Indiana Jones? It's the ol sqaure peg in a round hole dilemma.


----------

